
React Boilerplatinum, a react scaffold focused in developer experience - Kikobeats
https://github.com/Kikobeats/react-boilerplatinum#react-boilerplatinum
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
Kikobeats
thanks!

